# DVD/NAV/SAT INSTALL



## glenrich1978 (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently purchased a 2008 Maxima SE which I love. In my old car I had a GPS unit and a seperate sat receiver. I was getting tired of having 2 separate units so for my Maxima I wanted to install an all-in-one unit with DVD(6-7" screen)/sat/gps/radio etc. I was wondering if anyone knew which ones worked with a maxima and do they work well? Installs easy? Install time? Price to install? etc etc.
Thanks alot.


----------

